# Goats wormer?



## Arabiansnob (Apr 18, 2011)

What do i worm my goats with?  and where can i get it?   I have been using ivermectin horse wormer.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 18, 2011)

TSC carries a goat wormer(I think Goats Prefer is the brand).

If you would like to go more natural for them, you can cut down some small pine trees and give them to your goaties.
Walk through the woods on any day towards the end of winter, and you will notice that all the ends of the young pines have been nibbled off by the deer. They instinctively know what will get rid of their worm loads.


----------



## elevan (Apr 18, 2011)

It is very important that if you use chemical dewormers that you use what is appropriate for the worm load.  Not all dewormers work for all worm types...and you're looking at 3 different worm types with 3 different classes of dewormers.

Your best bet is to have a fecal count done and deworm based on the type of worm.  Otherwise you are "breeding" resistant worms.  Deworming on a schedule with goats is not recommended.


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 19, 2011)

> Walk through the woods on any day towards the end of winter, and you will notice that all the ends of the young pines have been nibbled off by the deer. They instinctively know what will get rid of their worm loads.


That's good to know.  My goats have pine trees in their pasture and nibble on them, but not constantly.  
I've had fecals done, and so far, they have been negative.  It must really work.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 19, 2011)

liquid safeqaurd is a good all around wormer, hard to overdose on it, so go high on the dosage,  3 times the label for sheep and you can give 3 days in a row.  The wormer treats tapeworms as well as other stomach worms. There is a lot of resistance to this wormer so if you worm and still suspect problems consider the wormer not working or get a fecal done so you don't have to keep guessing.  

Ivermectin does not treat tapeworms, but is a good wormer for other stomach worms.


If you have to keep guessing at wormers you could pick a couple of your goats and have fecals done on them. The money you spend on that will probably save you from guessing on the wrong wormers.

if you have goats under a year, and wet climate you may also need to consider coccidiosis as a problem this is a different kind of parasite and is treated for 5 days in a row with Corid or sulfa-dimethoxine. This can also be detected in a fecal test. 

If you are using horse paste wormer, I beleive it is 3x the recommended horse dosage. Unless you know how to calculate the amount of drug in a wormer and convert it to another species, you may underdose wasting you money and causing your worm load to slowly become more resistant to the wormer.  

Injectable ivermectin is given orally to goats at the rate of 1cc per 25lbs for stomach worms and for lice/mites it is injected at the rate that is on the label for cattle. 

All wormers should be given orally to goats to treat stomach worms.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree with elavan.  I have fecals done about 4 times a year.

I worm according to the type of worm shown in the fecal done by Dr. Glover.  He tells me what kind, how much, how often.

If a doe looks skinny, like my Dora does now, about a week after kidding, I have a fecal done (she doesn't have worms, just feeding 2 kids and she's a first freshener).

Worms in goats can be deadly.  Some people do the herbal wormers and it works for them.  I have found a good relationship with my vet and doing chemical wormers works for me and my herd.   A lot of it has to do with climate, the amount of rain you are having, and if you rotate pastures, or if they are mostly on brouse.

I just prefer to keep mine alive and healthy, so I spend a few bucks to have fecals done.  So I don't get a new pair of jeans or a diamond ring, I'd rather have healthy goats.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 19, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I agree with elavan.  I have fecals done about 4 times a year.
> 
> I worm according to the type of worm shown in the fecal done by Dr. Glover.  He tells me what kind, how much, how often.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 19, 2011)

The good folks at McGill University Ecological Agriculture Projects offer some information on this subject.

If you care to look at it:   http://goatconnection.com/articles/publish/article_55.shtml


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x's 2! 
Definitely have fecals done on a fairly regular(meaning: not every month) basis.
Also, just incase anyone feels like I am a chem free gal, I'm not. When it is needed I will use chemicals(I use vaccines & Y-Tex Python Dust to rid my herd of lice, keds, fleas, etc). . To each their own as long as we are all doing what we feel/know is best and works the best for our own herds.


----------

